# Betriebssystem defekt!! Festplatte defekt!! HILFE !



## goldstern (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo habe auch ein Problem mit meinem PC Smart250N.Habe diesen seit 2001 und seit 2003 nicht mehr benutzt.Finde auch meine Software nicht mehr.Wollte heute erstmalig Internet anmelden ging auch gut bis auf einmal eine dubiose Sex Seite auftauchte.Habe anschließend Kasperski instaliert und er fand über 150 Viren.Habe alle gelöscht mit dem Hinweis nach herunterfahren werden diese Löschungen aktiv.Habe es auch getan.NUN DAS BÖSE ERWACHEN
Beim hochfahren wollte er ein Passwort von mir haben was ich noch nie gebracht habe.Habe mit Dell schon Kontakt aufgenommen welche mir mitgeteilt haben,dass evtl. die Festplatte einen weg haben soll.Soll versuchen die Software mit Betriebssytem XP Profesional einzulegen und vor dem hochfahren F12 drücken zum booten.Habe aber leider keine Sofware mehr.Was kann ich in diesem Fall noch machen ? Kann mir jemand auf diesem Gebiet helfen Wäre für jede nützliche Hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## Henselmania (11. Januar 2007)

Wo will der PC  das pw  denn haben ! BIOS oder nach dem BIOS ? Wenn es im BIOS ist könntes du das PW löschen indem du die Batterie vom Board entfernst und etwas wartes danach ist das PW weg ! Bei älteren Rechnern oder einen Jumper auf dem Board setzten um das PW zurück zusetzten


----------



## octo124 (11. Januar 2007)

Sollte das PW aber im XP verankert sein, solltest du dich doch mal bemühn, den Administrator zu fragen, der es mit einem gewissen Sinn gemacht haben dürfte.

Ist in XP keins vergeben und kommt diese Frage nach dem PW, kann mittels keiner Eingabe und Enter das umgangen werden. Hinterher kommt dann garantiert Info, dass XP Datei xyz nicht vorhanden ist, fehlt etc.
Klartext, deine dubiosen Sites hinterlassen noch zig andere nette Dinge - kannst gern zig Stunden basteln - ich rate bei deinen Kenntnissen zu einer Neuinstallation unter Beachtung dieses Links:
http://www.chip.de/c1_forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=561773

Und lt. Eula musst du wohl oder übel zur Nutzung dieses PCs eine Software erneut zulegen, wenn du eine reine Weste haben willst, egal ob das alte XP zum Laufen bekommst oder nicht.

Ansonsten besorge dir die UltimateBootCD bei http://www.wintotal.de , lese mit Aida16 deine HD aus, besuche deren Herstellersite - unter Support findest du die Anleitung zum genau passenden Diagnosetool, letzteres ist dann auch auf der UBCD zu finden - und mache eine Komplettanalyse.


----------



## goldstern (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
habe keine Ahnung vom PC.
An Henselmania :
Was ist den BIOS 
An octo124 :
Also,wenn ich jetzt den Rechner einschalte fährt er ganz normal hoch und wenn das Startmenü von XP kommen will zeigt er im Kasten den Benutzernamen ( meinen ) und verlangt ein Passwort.Weis aber genau habe nie ein Passwort vergeben.
Wenn ich einfach ohne Passworteingabe auf Enter drücke versucht er hochzuladen aber meldet sich sofort wieder ab falsches Passwort und verlangt wieder die daten wie Passwort

*// EDIT*

 Habe gerade eingeschaltet und nach hochfahren, Battarie entfernt.Ohne Erfolg!!
Wieder eingeschaltet ohne Passwort Enter gedrückt.er versuchte hochzufahren,zeigte dann auf einmal das Fenster Abmeldung und wieder zurück zu passwort.
Also: Wenn ich einschalte kommt das Fenster von XP Profesional - fährt dann hoch und wenn er den Destop auf machen will und hochfahren möchte kommt die Anfrage mit dem Passwort


----------



## octo124 (11. Januar 2007)

BIOS - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bios

Also ist dein Benutzerprofil defekt. Starte das XP per F8 im abgesicherten Modus und lege dort ein anderes Benutzerkonto mit allen Rechten über Systemsteuerung an. Danach starte normal und teste ob du damit das XP zum Laufen bekommst.
Ist das der Fall, dann lösche das defekte Nutzerkonto, danach kannst du ein gleichnamiges wieder erstellen. Sollte der Zugriff auf Eigene Datein etc. nicht möglich sein, dann musst du dem neuen Konto die Rechte zuweisen:
http://home.arcor.de/lord_nelson/faq/faq.html Pkt.7.2 - zuvor teste 7.1 an.


----------



## goldstern (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
habe es mit F8 versucht bekomme jetzt folgende Nachricht:
beschädigt:Windows konnte nicht gestartet werden,da folgende Datei fehlt oder beschädigt ist:
<windows root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe.
Keine Ahnung was das heisen soll


----------



## hela (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo goldstern,
Google würde dir mit dem Suchwort "ntoskrnl.exe" sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


goldstern hat gesagt.:


> Habe aber leider keine Sofware mehr.Was kann ich in diesem Fall noch machen ?





goldstern hat gesagt.:


> Windows konnte nicht gestartet werden,da folgende Datei fehlt oder beschädigt ist:
> <windows root>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe.
> Keine Ahnung was das heisen soll


Tja, da die Date beschädig ist oder fehlt, brauchst Du nun Deine Windows CD.
Da Du diese aber ja nicht mehr hast, gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du hast zwar die CD nicht mehr, aber bist noch im Besitz einer gültigen Lizenz: dann den Support von Microsoft kontaktieren und um eine neue CD bitten (evtl. hast Du ja Glück).
2. Wenn Du keine gültige Lizenz mehr hast: entweder Du kaufst Dir eine neue Windows Version oder Du steigst auf ein alternatives System um (z.b. Linux, da i.d.R. überall legal und kostenlos zu bekommen).

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]


goldstern hat gesagt.:


> habe keine Ahnung vom PC.
> An Henselmania :
> Was ist den BIOS


Ähm, sorry, ich denke dann solltest Du die Idee mit dem alternativen System ganz schnell wieder vergessen.
[/edit]


----------



## goldstern (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo an alle,
erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen hilfreichen Tip`s.Geht immer noch nicht und bin schon am verzweifeln.Wo kann man den die Telefonnummer von Microsoft bekommen um evtl. eine CD zu bekommen.Wirde mich freuen wenn jemand diese hätte.Weis auch bzw. glaube das diese auf der Verpackung stand.


----------



## octo124 (11. Januar 2007)

MS http://www.microsoft.com/germany/siteservices/feedback/privat/default.mspx

Sagte es ja da sind etliche Datein beschädigt. Lese alle betreffenden Punkte in dem FAQ-Link, sobald du eine XP-CD hast.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Januar 2007)

octo124 hat gesagt.:


> MS http://www.microsoft.com/germany/siteservices/feedback/privat/default.mspx


Und für die, die kein Internet haben und diesen Thread darum nicht lesen können  ..... ein Anruf bei der Auskunft sollte auch weiterhelfen können. 
Aber halt, wie kommt man an die Nummer der Auskunft wenn man kein Internet hat?!
Lösung: TV gucken..... die Fussballmannschaft, die Oma, Null Problem. 
Und für die, die gerne selber suchen: www.microsoft.de, www.google.de, www.klicktel.de..... usw.


----------

